# ASUS laptop connects to wifi but not internet



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a brand new ASUS X54 C laptop. It detects the wireless network, and will connect to the network, but it shows "no internet access." When I ran the troubleshooter it said "default gateway not available." I updated Windows and my drivers, and that did not help. I had Comcast check the new router, and they said it was okay. My cell phone connects to the internet perfectly through the same wifi...I'm out of ideas. I can connect to the internet by ethernet, but that's all. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

Assuming I uploaded it correctly, the screenshot is attached. The other CMD box layout is here:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Robert>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Robert-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-77-EE-44
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter rmackeyusa:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-77-EE-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::699c:a49a:1ddb:9afa%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 20, 2012 1:57:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 27, 2012 4:22:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 316671718
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-75-E7-14-30-85-A9-09-63-E7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-85-A9-09-63-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9e6:e49f:5b5d:56ca%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 20, 2012 1:48:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 27, 2012 4:23:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 238060969
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-75-E7-14-30-85-A9-09-63-E7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.tn.comcast.net.:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:307c:2def:9d06:94c7(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::307c:2def:9d06:94c7%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F6F45FA6-9962-41CD-BB13-E410224ED90F}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Robert>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from ASUS's website.

What firewall or security suite is on the system? (Asking because some have different settings for wired and wireless.)

Disable encryption on the router and see if it works that way. If it does then try WPA-PSK TKIP encryption.


----------



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

I updated the driver previously, and still showing I have the latest driver. I have Norton Antivirus because it came free  , and I tried the different encryption settings. Nothing has worked...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe a defective adapter. But that "free Norton Antivirus" is suspect. Symantec's products are not free, and it's tough to find a Norton product that is only an anti-virus.


----------



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, by "free" I mean it came with the laptop when I bought it at Best Buy...I tried disabling the Norton, and it didn't help. I'm starting to think maybe it is a bad card or something. I appreciate the help. Maybe I'll just try to call ASUS and see about it getting it looked at. I was hoping to avoid all that though...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

First uninstall the trial Norton and run Symantec's Norton Removal Tool.


----------



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

Okay I called ASUS, and he had me do a factory reset, which I did...so no Norton or anything else. It still won't work. I took it to Best Buy, and the guy connected to the internet easily there, and so he said it was working fine...I went to Starbucks, and it connected to the internet fine there. I came home, and no stupid internet. I called Comcast back, and they basically said they didn't know. They insist the router is fine since I can connect to the internet with the ethernet cable...I'm at a total loss...thanks for the help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You are not using any MAC Address filtering (or Access Control) on the router to allow wireless connection but block internet access, right?

After the "factory reset" did you again make sure you have the latest wireless driver from the ASUS web site?

See if you have internet access with your router with encryption disabled. If so, try WPA-PSK TKIP encryption.


----------



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know about MAC address filtering...the Comcast guy set up the router...how can I check that?

Also, just to be sure I'm doing it right, how do I disable encryption?

Thanks...

I did update Windows, and the drivers again..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to the router and find the MAC Address settings. Maybe in the 'Wireless' section, maybe 'Filtering' or 'Access,' maybe 'Security' ...

To disable encryption probably set the Encryption (or Security) Mode to 'none' or 'off' or similar.


----------



## rmackeyusa (Oct 20, 2012)

I disabled encryption and it still will not connect to the internet. There was no MAC address filtering that I saw...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The correct wireless driver plus no firewall problem plus no internet access implies the adapter is defective.


----------



## number42 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have had the same problem with Asus X54C laptops. I can connect wirelessly to all major brands of routers, but I can't connect to either Comcast routers or U-Verse routers. This has happened to two separate laptops I have set up. I also know the routers themselves are fine - I can connect to them with my phone.


----------

